# Monroe PD Charity Bass Tournament



## OFCMAC351 (Feb 8, 2011)

Greetings all, Just wanted to let everyone know that the March 12 Tournament has been postponed. I have been handling other duties for the PD and was not able to get on this and make it as big event as I had last year. 

I spoke with William at Sugar Creek Saturday after the Berry's Tournament and moved the date from March 12 till May 7. However this conflicts with the Berrys Trail. If I dont move it again then I fear no one will show up. So Im currently waiting on a return call from William about available dates.

For the 2011 Tournament we will have a new cause we are raising money for A fellow police officer and one of my best friends, whos daughter was born with several serious medical issues. She has alread had heart surgery 1 time, bowel surgery 4 times and now needs a liver transplant. But due to her fragile state she will have to travel to Pittsburgh to have the surgery. We will be raising money to help him finacialy during the 90+ days he is expected to be in Pittsburgh.

for more information on Baby Nikki you can check out her web site at http://nikkisjourney.com/

For those of you who attended last year you know it is a good time and well worth the $100 per boat entry fee. Free food, music and lots of goodies to raffle off.

I hope to put an update on here tomorrow with the official date. Good luck and hope to see you all real soon.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Feb 9, 2011)

Date has been set. Tournament will be SUNDAY, May 1st, 2011. Sugar Creek Marina Lake Oconee I think this is a great date for the Tournament. Bass should still be active and the weather shouldn't be to bad. Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Feb 17, 2011)

So far we have been able to line up some really good sponsors. It is looking like we may be able to award one thousand dollars for first place and five hundred dollars for second. Boggy Creek outfitters is going to set up a great prize pack for our 3rd place also. good times. Hope to see you all their.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay folks we need you to get on board with this one, this is for a fellow officer's infant child so I need everyone to do what they can. Donate, participate or whatever you can do please help!!!!
Thanks Brian


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 17, 2011)

i will be there to defend my title. may first will be an awesome time to catch some bigguns


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

For anyone that was not their last year just ask anyone that was. It was a great time and well worth it. I hope to have a larger turn out this year than last. Shawn, didn't you win 1st place, big bass and a bicycle? Not to mention we feed you pretty good too, right?


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 18, 2011)

heck yea i needed the bike to ride off the meal that we had. great turn out and most of all it was for a great cause.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking forward to this one!!!! Come on folks need you to get on board!!!


----------



## Gafiveo (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this a two man team tournament?  Also, where, when, and how do I need to register and pay entry fee?  Thanks!


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Feb 21, 2011)

this is a 2 man team tournamnet, where is sugar creek marina, lake oconee. when is Sunday May 1st, 2011. How to register is morning of the tournament. Entry fee is 100 per boat plus optional 10dollar big fish pot.

Anyone that fished this last year I am looking for imput to make it better. What did you like that I should keep? What should we take out or What should I add. Please let me know. I have very thick skin so let me know. If you would rather PM than post here thats fine too. I want this to be the best charity tournament on Oconee this year.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Mar 1, 2011)

Was just informed yesterday that Boggy Creek Outfitters has put together 2 great tackle packs for our 3rd place team. This shaping up to be a great event. Hope to see you all again.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Mar 4, 2011)

bigbass07 said:


> i will be there to defend my title.


all good things must come to an end


i wrote it in pen this time in the black book of keeping up with what i am doing........


----------



## Shakey Head (Mar 8, 2011)

I am definately planning on fishing it. Great cause and good people running the show...


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Apr 29, 2011)

OK folks, Sunday is the day. I pick up the food today and just deposited the last check in the account for the pay out. We can now officially guarantee $1000.00 for 1st place and $500.00 for second place. Free food, Door Prizes and several items to raffel off. Its gonna be a great time for a good cause. Weather is suppose to be perfect and hopefully the fish will be biting too. Hope to see you all out there.

Registration will be done at the ramp morning of. We will start registering by 0530. For any questions give me (Matt) a call at 678-977-4702


----------



## OFCMAC351 (May 1, 2011)

Congrats to David Smith who won the 6th Annual MPD Charity Bass Tournament. David had a weight of over 10lbs. David Lowery won big fish with a 2.60lbs bass. We only had 7 boats fish but we still paid out $1,000.00 to first place and $500.00 to second place. To see the pics check out the facebook page "City of Monroe PD Charity Bass Tournament" Once again we had free food and some cool items were raffled off. Thanks for everyone that stopped by. Look forward to seeing you all next year.


----------

